# General Usage Rates of FOs



## Stacy (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello!

I have a question about Fragrance Oils.  I know the rule of thumb is 1oz PPO. But I've also seen mention of things like cinnamon being irritating (I think this was FO and not just EO but I could be mistaken). What about lotions and creams? Is it just irritation that I'm looking out for as a warning sign? 

For a specific example, take this oil from NDA. It has nothing on the page for usage guidelines and I see nothing in the MSDS. Is there something that clues you in to how much should be used safely or is it just experience?

Essential Oils can be researched because even if Lavender EO from supplier A is different from supplier B, the guidelines work as well, guidelines.  That isn't the case for FOs because they're all proprietary chemical blends, correct?

I'm not too worried because I'm the only guinea pig at the moment (well friends and family, but they've all sworn that they accept the risks :crazy, but it would be nice if there was some method to the madness.


----------



## new12soap (Nov 25, 2014)

Email them asking for the IFRA usage rates.

Usage rates for lotions is usually a maximum of 1-2%, _not 6%_, which is what 1oz ppo works out to be.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Nov 25, 2014)

The IFRA (International Fragrance Association) is a great reference. The site takes a little work to negotiate, but it provides general recommended usage. Quite a few vendors will list the summary with their FOs. I have found soap and bath products are under section 9. Over the years I've bought quite a few books on EOs, but I've found various resources with simple internet searches. I still request MSDS sheets for everything because they list the flashpoint and the specific gravity; I need that for a soapmaking program. It's a wonderful but comprehensive learning process. First learning about the oils in your soap and why you chose them; what properties they bring to the party. Then your scents  and their variables and finally your colors... Then there are your design choices, the list goes on. If you have some specific EO?FO questions, I'm sure you can get an answer here. Lavender usage per IFRA is 5% BTW. It is also one of the few  EOs that can be directly applied to the skin - many people use it for headache mgt. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## new12soap (Nov 25, 2014)

Soap, shampoo, and other rinse off products are category 9, lotions and other leave-on products are category 4 and are often (but not always) much lower.


----------



## Stacy (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks!

Oh yes I know lotions are much much lower, I don't think I've ever gone over 1%, in fact I'm usually lower with the stronger ones.

A quick googles tells me that IFRA is the international fragrance association.  Is this an index for manufactures of the compounds used in fragrances and their safe usage rates?

Edit: Aaand questions answered as I post, excellent, thank you again


----------

